# Open Revolt



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you also searched under Paul and Sabrina controller as it is also known?

I know that two members, jackbauer in the UK and Jimdear2 in the US are using the controller. It will be worth looking at their threads. jackbauer has a BMW and Jimidear2 is running a competitive pulling tractor.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

There's not a whole lot on it here because there are 300 pages of discussion about it and the build repository on the Ecomodder forums where is created.


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

I've used OpenRevolt-controller right from the beginning of my conversion. I've driven almost 20 000km with it. I've managed to blow some mosfets and diodes but it was my own fault. Current design seems reliable. I can't really compare it to Soliton jr as I haven't got one. Soliton offers lots of things Open Revolt doesn't have, biggest differences (in my opinion) being higher voltage range, liquid cooling capability and fully automated precharge. Lots of other useful features too. But, OpenRevolt is simple and cheap. I like it. 500 amps isn't continous rating (I believe) but my 9" Kostov motor wouldn't take that 500A for more than a few minutes at a time either.


----------



## jyanof (Nov 11, 2008)

PowerSurge said:


> I'm curious to hear from members who are running this unit, how they like it, and if they would suggest it. I'm pretty confident I can build one as I have above average soldering skills and am considering it.


I have one of the original prototypes and have driven it nearly 21,000 miles in the past three years or so. I think its features are suitable for most applications and the forum support over on ecomodder is pretty good (Paul himself seems to be very accessible as well).

It's a great controller and far surpasses my previous controller, a curtis 1231c. The curtis would constantly go into thermal cutback mode in the hot AZ summer while the Revolt is efficient enough to remain within its thermal ratings to deliver the full 500A for accelerations.

At this point, I think the design is mature enough that we've encountered and solved a lot of the short and mid term problems. Time will tell on any long term issues.

I can't speak to any of the evnetics controllers directly, but I think the specifications outline the major differences in the controllers.


----------



## JoeG (Jul 18, 2010)

I've driven over 1500 miles now with an Open Revolt controller that I built myself, and it works great and has been trouble free. There is alot of support over at the Ecomodder forum and I'd highly recommend this controller to anyone who likes to tinker. The only other controller that I've experianced is a 1231 Curtis, and the Revolt has a more connected feel, with less lag, even though, you probably could adjust it to react exactly like a curtis, less the whining noise of course.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone used or know about the 1000 amp version of this controller?

It was supposed to be out by now..


----------



## JoeG (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think the 1000A unit is in production yet. There have been some Beta test units built, but not ready for the public kits. You can check it out at http://ecomodder.com/forum/fossil-fuel-free.html and http://paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/ . 
Joe


----------

